# My Best Friend Erasmus.



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

I will miss you Razzy!!! My bed is not the same without you. We fought a tough battle.


----------



## Mayte (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for your lost  Hope you feel better soon...

Mayte


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Erasmus was quite gorgeous, and obviously very, very loved.


----------



## BabyandRhett08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.  :crying Your beloved cat was gorgeous.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Razzy. He certainly was a very handsome boy. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you've lost this beautiful boy. I'm sure you gave him as much joy as he gave you. God bless.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry for the loss of your marmalade boy. I love his markings!

Im fostering a cat who looks just like him. Very wonderful personality he has. Im sure your boy was the same.


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your kind words. It has been 1 month and I miss his immensely. :crying I am crying as I write this. I called him my "creamsicle", because his colors were that of those orange creamsicle. Bless you all. :angel


----------

